# What u think of Home Theater System List Please help looking to spend 3,000



## jorden_23 (Feb 4, 2011)

This is just some thing I have been looking at if some one could please help me by giving me better speakers list. The prices i have list I don't believe they are right. I'm new to buying all this I usually go and Buy HTIB. Looking to spend no more than 3,000 if I don't have to then that would be great. 

Receiver-MARANTZ SR6005 $649.99
Front L/R- Focal's 714v $1,095.00 or Polk Monitor 70 $919.95
Rear L/R-Focal's 705v $495.00 or Polk Monitor 40 $349.95
Center- FOCAL JM LABS - CC700V $495.00 or Polk Motion CS20 $349.95
Sub-A5s-300 Subwoofer $550.00 or any thing else 

So what do u think of this list there's Focal vs Polk.. If you think there's some thing better than both of what I listed then please tell me.. Thanks Jorden..


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi Jorden. You could get a pretty bangin' setup for $3000. I will pull together a few suggestions as I'm sure the others will do shortly.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok, here is what I would do.

Onkyo TX-NR3007 from Accessories4Less.com $949
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...s-channel-9.2-Channel-Network-Receiver/1.html

SVS STS 5 Channel Setup for $1327
http://www.svsound.com/products-spks-sts01.cfm

SVS SB12-NSD $599 each
http://www.svsound.com/products-sub-box-sb12nsd.cfm


Total $2875
Your Happines? Priceless....


----------



## jorden_23 (Feb 4, 2011)

Dale Rasco said:


> Ok, here is what I would do.
> 
> Onkyo TX-NR3007 from Accessories4Less.com $949
> http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...s-channel-9.2-Channel-Network-Receiver/1.html
> ...



So I have looked at the setup u have recommended and was wondering if you have heard this setup before. I need a really good quality setup. And it needs to be able to work with 3dtv and 3d ps3. Looking to upgrade my tv to 3d so it needs to be compatible. I know what I'm saying might sound stupid so sorry. Is that the best system that I can get for around 3k.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

How much square footage are you looking at?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I love Focal's and do think they are worth the additional cost. I might look at other AVR's, but if you like the sound of the speakers I would go with it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jorden_23 (Feb 4, 2011)

Dale Rasco said:


> How much square footage are you looking at?


Bedroom is 15x15 thats were im looking to do the home theater system.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I have installed and heard the SVS 5 channel setup, but with a different sub. I own one of the Onkyo 3007's and am of the opinion that there is not a better value for a receiver going right now. 

I am not familiar with Focal's but if JJ loves them then I am confident they are worth it. I have personally never been impressed with Polk. It's not that they are bad, I have just heard others that I like much better.

IMO, there are several $3000 setups that would suit your purpose however; I believe the one I suggested offers you the most bang for the buck.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Focal is a French Company who makes Speakers that go up to 180,000 Dollars. Their Inverted Dome Tweeters are the finest I have ever heard and are also used by Companies like Wilson Audio as well. They build their own Drivers and they are all fantastic.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

$180K? That's ridiculous!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.avguide.com/review/tested-focal-grande-utopia-em-loudspeaker

My brother has a 10 thousand Dollar pair of Focals in his 2 Channel rig. Little punk also has a 5.1 Martin Logan HT as well. Focals are just amazing sounding speakers. Even the ones that do not cost as much as many homes.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## legion1capone (Jan 30, 2010)

I started writing out a list and prices and pretty much ended up with exactly what Dale Rasco recommended. Accessories4less is a great place to buy from. I bought a refurbished onkyo amp from them and couldn't be happier. They are an authorized dealer so no worries there. Products are refurbished and come with a factory warrenty too. It's a great way to save money. If I was starting out I would buythe SVS STS-02 system powered by the Onkyo amp. Later down the road you can add SVS's sub eq or Dspeaker 8033 if you don't want to spend that much on it. Good luck with your purchase and keep us undated on what you end up getting.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> My brother has a 10 thousand Dollar pair of Focals in his 2 Channel rig. Little punk also has a 5.1 Martin Logan HT as well.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
While I feel blessed to have as nice of a HT as I have, my little brother takes the cake. His 2 Channel Setup also includes Rogue Audio M-180 Tube Monoblocks, Rogue Audio Tube Preamp, Rockport Turntable, and some crazy 4000 Dollar Cartridge for the TT.

His HT uses Martin Logan Ascent i's Front and Surrounds, Martin Logan Theater Center Channel, Martin Logan Descent i Subwoofer, Parasound Halo C-1 SSP, 3 Innersound Amplifiers, and a Pioneer Kuro Plasma. To add insult to injury, he has never worked a day in his life.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> To add insult to injury, he has never worked a day in his life.
> Cheers,
> JJ


What! No fair! Some people have it all for nothing, i'm gonna need to get into contact with your brother ASAP to learn his strategy.:whistling:


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

If I have 180 g's to spend on a pair of speakers, I think I'd use it to get the Rolling Stones to play my next birthday party.

sga2


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I have the Onkyo 3007 and LOVE it. That said, if you need 3D, you'll need to go up to the x08 or x008 line to get HDMI 1.4 support. The 1008 is $850 now at a4l. The 3008 is listed at $1200 but currently sold out. Keep checking back for prices and availability as it changes.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

sga2 said:


> If I have 180 g's to spend on a pair of speakers, I think I'd use it to get the Rolling Stones to play my next birthday party.
> 
> sga2


Hello,
I can understand perhaps getting the Stones to play, but I think I would go with the best speakers in the world. If I ever were to switch back to conventional speakers, it would be for Focals or Thiels. And perhaps Dynaudio.

Focal makes much more reasonable priced speakers as well that are simply fantastic. Simply the best highs of any conventional speaker I have ever heard. Their Car Speakers are fantastic as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## class a (Oct 22, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> While I feel blessed to have as nice of a HT as I have, my little brother takes the cake. His 2 Channel Setup also includes Rogue Audio M-180 Tube Monoblocks, Rogue Audio Tube Preamp, Rockport Turntable, and some crazy 4000 Dollar Cartridge for the TT.
> 
> His HT uses Martin Logan Ascent i's Front and Surrounds, Martin Logan Theater Center Channel, Martin Logan Descent i Subwoofer, Parasound Halo C-1 SSP, 3 Innersound Amplifiers, and a Pioneer Kuro Plasma. To add insult to injury, he has never worked a day in his life.
> ...


Never worked! Well he must be either a Politician or a Wisconsin school teacher. Those are the only people I know that qualify.:bigsmile:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I wish that were the case, but simply has a magic touch with my Parents. Specifically, my Mother.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I wish that were the case, but simply has a magic touch with my Parents. Specifically, my Mother.
> Cheers,
> JJ



I know this story all to well especially if he's the younger brother.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I've got to defend the Polks a bit. It's been said that one man's "bright" is another man's"detailed" alddud and Polks are never bright. However if you listen to a Harbreth setup, they sound an awful lot like the Polks at several times the price. My ears are old and my upper range perception in shot, but for me, Polks sound just fine and offer a lot for their sticker price, which you can always beat.


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

I currently own a pair of STS-02's and the SCS and absolutly love them. the sound that comes out of them is fantastic for the price. I checked them out against a pair of Klipsch RF82's and althought it was a bit of a difficult decision the STS for half the cost had a way better mid section and I would also listen to the STS-02 above reference without distortion. If you could upgrade to the MTS I hear you'd be doing yourself a favour. On top of that, you have a 45 day no hastle return policy with SVS. Can't go wrong. Honestly, for the cost of shipping if you don;t like em, which is hard to image for the price, you at least know what you might or might not be missing out on. I think it would of cost me only $40 to ship them back... well worth it in my opinion.. hope you enjoy them.. I certianly do!!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

koyaan said:


> I've got to defend the Polks a bit. It's been said that one man's "bright" is another man's"detailed" alddud and Polks are never bright. However if you listen to a Harbreth setup, they sound an awful lot like the Polks at several times the price. My ears are old and my upper range perception in shot, but for me, Polks sound just fine and offer a lot for their sticker price, which you can always beat.


Hello,
Speaker preferences are quite varied and just that. Preferences. I do agree that Polk makes quality Speakers, but have never thought of them lumped in with Harbeths which are from the BBC School of Speaker Design. This is why we always advocate Auditioning as many Speakers as possible.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Re: Focals. I thought they sounded very good. I auditioned them next to Paradigms and honestly, there was no comparision, at any price range. The soundstage was deeper, the imaging was tighter, the tonality sounded righter, and the aesthetics were far cooler. It wasn't a long audition, and if I had to nitpick, I'd say the super extended highs felt a bit unnatural. I auditioned the Scala Utopia (30k) and 706V (1k). The 706V seemed nice but I didn't spend the time or audition material with it to really make a definite judgement. I think I was secretly there for the Scala which..uh...was fun to say the least :innocent: 

Back on topic, hi, TC.

I hope you don't mind my alternate suggestion, but I recommend two stereo mains, two subs, and a receiver. The matching center would be your prerogative While surround is great, I just think your budget can get you an excellent hi-fi setup that can really handle the dynamic content and intelligibility of movies and music better than a more entry level system. So I would probably get some Revel Concerta F10s, a pair of Epik Legends, and a Marantz SR5005 refurb receiver from A4L. and if you want to squeeze in the center channel Revel C10, that too. And then if you really wnat surround, I would get some Behringer 2030ps to keep things in budget. Not that I really budgeted the above suggestions... lol.


If I was recommending an entry level system, I would recommend my very own EMP Tek e55tis. I love them :T but their MTM center channel leaves a bit to be desired.

Regarding polks... I've never been half impressed by a Polk speaker. Very odd sounding speakers that you get a sense are made for demoing certain sounds, not real music listening or movie watching. I hate to sound negative but I would steer clear of that brand personally. I do think there's some great brands in big box stores... Infinity, Energy, Martin Logan, and Pioneer are brands I would examine at the big boxes.


----------



## dboff01 (Feb 16, 2010)

With your budget, there are almost endless combinations of Reciever/Speakers/Subwoofer you could conceive of. So, of course, it will be difficult to get any kind of consensus on a given combo. What will suit you best will come down to how you want to break-down your budget (electronics vs speakers vs sub), what you have access to listen to/purchase locally, and ultimately, what sounds good to your ears. 

I spent a little more than you a few years ago and came up with the following:

Marantz SR7002
Monitor Audio Silver - Fronts and Center
Def Tech In-ceiling - Rears
Epik Subwoofer

I've been very happy with the configuration and it came after many hours/days/months of research and demos. Other brands I demo'd were Paradigm, Def Tech, PSB, Energy, and B&W. When it comes to speakers, I'm a big believer in letting your ears be your guide. Good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Indeed the choices are staggering. I would stick with the Focals provided you have listened to them. Focal really might be the Speaker Company to get me to switch from over a decade long Electrostatic Panel habit.

Right after I graduated from College, I was debating between Paradigm Studio 100 V.2's and Focal Elektra's as the Mains for my HT. Obviously all other speakers would be from the Brand I went with to finish off my HT. While I adored the Focals, they were quite a bit more expensive and I had a friend who sold Paradigm and was able to get them at cost. 

I went with the deal and while the Studio 100's are fantastic, I honestly preferred the Focals and regretted not coming up with the extra money. That being said, I did get my entire purchase price back when I sold my Paradigms which helped to finance my Martin Logan HT.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## B Run (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm a huge polk fan but those prices you listed are WAY off. You can pick up monitor 70's for $199 new and shipped. You can find a CS2 for more like $140, same with the Monitor 40's. I used to own that system and it's a good entry level system for the cost, but with a budget like that you could do a lot better. Good luck!


----------

